# Need a crew?



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm looking to go fishing on Saturday June 1st for opening season. I had my own boat and gear but sold it due to PCS'ing to Kansas in July. I live in gulf breeze right now. Any can see my prior posts and online profile that I'm active duty AF and love to fish, especially for red snapper, that's too easy for me. I have extensive experience fishing, bottom, trolling, etc being from key west. I can help rig baits, clean fish, pay for fuel, and fish or pay for bait. I use to launch my boat out of NAS P-cola, so I'd prefer to meet in P-cola but would make the trip to Destin in a pinch. I can bring 3 coolers full of ice from my work to help keep cost down. If you do any trolling, I have a brand new Tiagra 30w spooled with high vis 50lb test. Also have 2 Penn senator 4/0 and a 6000 and 7000 spinner ready to go. but aren't in great shape. I'm on leave from work from the first till the 5th so I can fish any of those days. And just about any weekend after that. Also, work is really slow so I can do weekdays as well.

I also have 3 other guys that can fish with me, all active duty and work with me. Not too much experience but they are hard workers when it comes to cleaning things and getting stuff done, plus they have good paying jobs too so money for fuel and bait will be there. We aren't big fans of doing charters, just like to get out and have fun fishing.
Let me know if anyone wants the help.
Beau


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

*fidhing*

Sorry June 1 is a Sunday.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

You're right. Sunday. Call it a typo.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I will be down June 2nd threw 5th in orange beach and may need someone to fish with. I hate going offshore by myself. 
23 foot center console with twins is my boat


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

where exactly you launching out of? I'm game if the trip isn't too far.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Boggy point public launch by the perdido pass bridge in orange beach. 
Water looks as it could be a little rough next week. Will have to see what Mother Nature does.


----------



## Beau F (Jul 6, 2012)

Bump this again, to see if anyone is heading out this Saturday the 7th and needs an extra guy to go.


----------

